# Sticky  Waterfest 20: T-Shirt Artwork Design Contest



## Dan @ Waterfest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Waterfest 21: T-Shirt Artwork Design Contest*









Think you have the winning design for this year's Waterfest T-Shirt?
Submit your design today! Click the following link for details and instructions!
Waterfest 21 T-Shirt Artwork Design Contest


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

This could be fun - is there a way to download the Waterfest logo so people can integrate it into their designs? Also, there's mention that the design should be similar to those from the past few years - can we see pics of those shirts?


----------

